# asians are the aesthetically degenerated version of white race.



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

all the general traits (racial traits) of asian race are considered really unattractive in every society. which implies asian's proportions or ratios are far away from human aesthetics designed in our genetics. briefly, asians are objectively, inherently disgusting looking.

i ain't talking about outliers who have features more looking like good looking white folks. only talking about actual racial traits that average people commonly share.

i will give you some examples. 

1. wide as fuck temporalis and other external bones so making e.s ratio shit as fuck. if you want some example watch the moonface video in the other thread. 

2. notorious flat face.. receded chin is actual racial trait for us, recessed maxilla of course, because of recessed orbital bones 90percent of people's eyeballs are popping out looking like bugs. 















compared to side profile like this, the one above looks so hideous. 

3. eyes looking down syndrome and looking primitive as hell.





4. low cheekbones, longer midface appears much frequent than other races, etc there are many others that i can't remember now. 


but why would we feel so uncanny and unattracted to these features? 
what would be the reason we be feeling revolting towards these pictures and traits?
since blackpill already figured out attractive traits are mostly primal instinct, we can easily infer we think these looks are ugly from genetic level.

to think of it, all of the unattractive traits that i mentioned above is related to one single effect. the flattening of face. 
because the face has been flattened, external bones(outside of zygomatics and temporalis, jaw) became wider and E.S ratio become poor.
because the face has been flattened, face extended vertically thus asians started to have longer midface, ertically longer zygomatics which means low cheekbones.
and because midface has become longer the whole jaw angle and occlusal angle become steeper, jaw length from sagittal view became shorter.

every traits sound like they came from one simple reason, aka, facial flattening. and those traits are objectively ugly as we know.
and it is the biggest in asian countries. look how white people are considered the most attractive.

this already tells us more than enough that asian race is the degeneration, mutation from white race. asian people just evolved in uglier way. they compromised by sacrificing looks in order to survive the extremely cold temperature.

already it is orthodoxy in evolutional science that asians are adapted to cold temparature.

i believe in wikipedia so i will cite wikipedia. 

*Cold adaptation*



An Iñupiat family from Noatak, Alaska, 1929
In 1950, Carleton S. Coon et al. said that Mongoloids have faces that are adapted to the extreme cold of subarctic and arctic conditions. Coon et al. said that Mongoloids have eye sockets that have been extended vertically to make room for the adipose tissue that Mongoloids have around their eyeballs. Coon et al. said that Mongoloids have "_reduced_" brow ridges to decrease the size of the air spaces inside of their brow ridges known as the frontal sinuses which are "_vulnerable_" to the cold. Coon et al. said that Mongoloid facial features reduce the surface area of the nose by having nasal bones that are flat against the face and having enlarged cheekbones that project forward which effectively reduce the external projection of the nose.[54]

Carleton S. Coon also has a hypothesis for why noses on Mongoloids are very distinct. Typically, the nose is not very prominent on the face of a Mongoloid. Their frontal sinus is also reduced in order to allow more room for padding to protect from their cold environment. Regardless of the environment that the Mongoloid is in, their nose helps reduce the stress of the environment on their body by moistening the air inspired to cool the body off instead of doing a straight up heat exchange.[57]

Writing in 1980, anthropology professor Joseph K. So at Trent University in Ontario cited a 1965 study by J. T. Steegman showing that the so-called cold-adapted Mongoloid face provided no greater protection against frostbite than the facial structure of European subjects.[58] In explaining Mongoloid cold-adaptiveness, So cites the work of W. L. Hylander (1977) where Hylander said that in the Eskimo (Inuit), for example, the reduction of the brow ridge and flatness of the face are instead due to internal structural configurations that are cold-adapted in the sense that they produce a large vertical bite force necessary to chew frozen seal meat.[58]


----------



## Ocelot (Jun 9, 2020)

Over for coping gooks 
@improover


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Over for coping gooks
> @improover


im sorry for fellow gooks but when you go blackpilled you cant go back, all the evidences point that we are fucking subhuman.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 9, 2020)

white people look better 

that's big news right here


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 9, 2020)

High quality thread read every single word


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Mongoloids are youngest race in world on evolution scale. That's why they look extremely youthful not aging so badly unlike other races and that's why obese Western pedos who watch anime are attracted to 20 year old Japanese women and go on to marry 18 year old 4'11 Filipino women.


----------



## maxlooks (Jun 9, 2020)

Because our feature resemble baby with fetal alcohol syndrome:





Those feature makes us repulse unconsciously because it represent genetic abnormality, despite it is just coincidentically simillar due to external/ nature adaptation. That's why what we feel attractive:
prominent straight nose
forward maxilla
short philtrum
strong chin and jaw
full lips

are attractive. If those feature above are signs of FAS, Asian features will be the top jfl


----------



## Lux (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> 1. wide as fuck temporalis and other external bones so making e.s ratio shit as fuck. if you want some example watch the moonface video in the other thread.


Wide face is a good thing & ratios won't be fucked up unless they ugly


toolateforme said:


> notorious flat face.. receded chin is actual racial trait for us, recessed maxilla of course, because of recessed orbital bones 90percent of people's eyeballs are popping out looking like bugs.


Not unless you have craniofacial dystrophy. Definitely less maxilla projection through.






toolateforme said:


> 3. eyes looking down syndrome and looking primitive as hell.


a broad generalization.Though they do express less emotion which is a definitively bad thing.


toolateforme said:


> Cold adaptation


Your citing Eskimos dude? Explain Filipinos in the heat & Vikings in the north.



& don't forget they IQ mog basically every other race


----------



## Gunna (Jun 9, 2020)

you haven't roped yet, disappointing ngl.


----------



## SeiGun (Jun 9, 2020)

or may be because chink going into next evolutional step where iq over looks, until some cuck invaded and fuck everything up who are currently also burning their own country now


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 9, 2020)

@BigBiceps @Lorsss @Nosecel 
Pin this thread high quality read


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 9, 2020)

white > med > Middle eastern > Indian > Black > south Indian > Asians 
theory


----------



## maxlooks (Jun 9, 2020)

SeiGun said:


> or may be because chink going into next evolutional step where iq over looks, until some cuck invaded and fuck everything up who are currently also burning their own country now


Asians are the epitome of copers. No gf no playing around, studymaxx and careermaxx until late 20s. The typical mantra in Asian family. We do have strict rules for daughters though.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

Gunna said:


> you haven't roped yet, disappointing ngl.


im in quite good mental state these days. i coped quite well. 


Bronze8 said:


> Wide face is a good thing & ratios won't be fucked up unless they ugly
> 
> Not unless you have craniofacial dystrophy. Definitely less maxilla projection through.
> View attachment 452485
> ...


shut the fuck up coping gook. 

the moon face is extra common in asian population, especially north east asians. i am from korea and every non blackpilled people knows about this trait this is the main reason jaw and cheekbone cutting procedure is so popular in my country. its 2nd common after nose surgery. but in white society this es ratio matter doesnt happen frequently at all, no one knows about this.

recessed chin is one of the most common traits in asian population, i dont even have to mention about maxilla.

and that woman looks disgusting as fuck shame that she is considered attractive woman in our population and even doing model lol. she easily get fogged by some random white whore. 

cold adaption happened far before filipinos went down there and started to live in warm climate.


whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> white > med > Middle eastern > Indian > Black > south Indian > Asians
> theory


still asians mog indians for some reason by big margin. thats what i observed.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> im in quite good mental state these days. i coped quite well.
> 
> shut the fuck up coping gook.
> 
> ...



this 



vs

this 





its over for asians boyo


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 9, 2020)

Over for me Then. Curry Gook


----------



## Lux (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> shut the fuck up coping gook.


I ain't asian. It sounds to me like your an ugly asian who's coping by blaming it on your race.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> this this
> View attachment 452497
> vs
> View attachment 452498
> ...


dude let's just think about average people. i changed my mind. gook = indian same smv


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> im in quite good mental state these days. i coped quite well.
> 
> shut the fuck up coping gook.
> 
> ...


Asians whiteskinmog Indians





He is a slayer compared to average shitskin indian


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 9, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Asians whiteskinmog Indians
> 
> View attachment 452499
> 
> ...


Both are Subhumans To Women. One copes with Curry other one Copes with Rice.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> I ain't asian. It sounds to me like your an ugly asian who's coping by blaming it on your race.


well you didnt even write any counter argument to my simple reply to your nonsense lmao
and based on your profile image i can easily assume your real life situation and how shit you would look like.
i think im ugly as fuck because i have asian traits but ive already fucked more white bitches than you will ever do in your fucked up life. 
if you wanna go personal just fuck off this should be informative thread.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jun 9, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Both are Subhumans To Women. One copes with Curry other one Copes with Rice.


I cope as Abo bro


----------



## SeiGun (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> dude let's just think about average people. i changed my mind. gook = indian same smv


if average people, every fucking people is ugly, 
some white on this forum even think they are better while being sexless themself, people are fucking joke


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 9, 2020)

maxlooks said:


> Because our feature resemble baby with fetal alcohol syndrome:
> View attachment 452486
> 
> 
> ...


I have a lil ear abnormality I'm gonna confront my mom jfl


----------



## Lux (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> based on your profile image i can easily assume your real life situation and how shit you would look like.





toolateforme said:


> if you wanna go personal just fuck off this should be informative thread.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> dude let's just think about average people. i changed my mind. gook = indian same smv



Average North Indians






Average south koreans






always remember 
north Indians > gooks


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Both are Subhumans To Women. One copes with Curry other one Copes with Rice.


i really dont understand why indians have such a fucking high ego that always coming to my thread and doing asian vs curry thing. they are all fucking invisible and ugly as fuck on average. you really need to cope by beating another subhuman race?


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 9, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I cope as Abo bro


Cope. You're a Mulatto


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Average North Indians
> View attachment 452506
> 
> 
> ...


dude i dont know they all look subhuman as fuck.. if you can cope in this way you can always believe indians are better than gooks, i dont have any reason to argue about this, in my perspective indians and gooks are all repulsive as fuck and have no value to women unless high percentile slayer. holy shit why this forum has so many indians? i think this proves something..


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> i really dont understand why indians have such a fucking high ego that always coming to my thread and doing asian vs curry thing. they are all fucking invisible and ugly as fuck on average. you really need to cope by beating another subhuman race?


Nigga I'm Half asian and Half curry I'm allowed to talk about both races.


----------



## Lux (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> the moon face is extra common in the Asian population, especially northeast Asians. I am from Korea and every non-blackpilled people knows about this trait this is the main reason jaw and cheekbone cutting procedure is so popular in my country. It's 2nd common after nose surgery. but in white society, this es ratio matter doesn't happen frequently at all, no one knows about this.
> 
> recessed chin is one of the most common traits in the Asian population, I don't even have to mention maxilla.


Your talking about facial deformities like their genetic. Ever heard of a soft diet & mouthbreathing?


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> i really dont understand why indians have such a fucking high ego that always coming to my thread and doing asian vs curry thing. they are all fucking invisible and ugly as fuck on average. you really need to cope by beating another subhuman race?


He said the same thing dude


----------



## UltimateAesthetics (Jun 9, 2020)

Interesting. Why so much self-hate?


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> dude i dont know they all look subhuman as fuck.. if you can cope in this way you can always believe indians are better than gooks, i dont have any reason to argue about this, in my perspective indians and gooks are all repulsive as fuck and have no value to women unless high percentile slayer. holy shit why this forum has so many indians? i think this proves something..



Indians are not attractive not because of genetic reasons. average Indians earn 3dollar a day. while Asians earn far more. and even eat chicken and other meat. which average Indian doesn't eat.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jun 9, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Indians are not attractive not because of genetic reasons. average Indians earn 3dollar a day. while Asians earn far more. and even eat chicken and other meat. which average Indian doesn't eat.


Average Indian doesn't eat chicken? Our favourite foods are chicken biryani and butter chicken 😭😭


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Nigga I'm Half asian abd Half curry I'm allowed to talk about both races.


yeah i was just talking with you. i know you are mutual. already two or three curries came to this thread and claiming indians are better sorry but i fucking didnt ask you anything about curry, they are like cockroaches.


Bronze8 said:


> Your talking about facial deformities like their genetic. Ever heard of a soft diet & mouthbreathing?


some people claims that it is because soft diet or mouthbreathing, but i myself is from korea which you would know it is definitely north east asian country, really homogenous country. the mouthbreather ratio should be same with western country but literally 99 out of 100 people walking around has extremely flat face that only severe white mouth breather can have. which is so fucking rare in white population.
soft diet? we don't even have that much difference in diet with white folks nowadays. do you really think we only eat soys in our country? smh.. the percentage of flat faced people are extremely more common, actually they are majority. and that kinda recessed face would only be 1 in 1000 in white population. its almost 100 percent genetics.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 9, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Average Indian doesn't eat chicken? Our favourite foods are chicken biryani and butter chicken 😭😭



Not popular in north India. In my class most kids were vegetarians. some didn't even ate onions for some stupid reason. even I was vegetarian till last year. Until I found out about looksmaxxing.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Indians are not attractive not because of genetic reasons. average Indians earn 3dollar a day. while Asians earn far more. and even eat chicken and other meat. which average Indian doesn't eat.


im telling you its not because of money, its because of looks     
mostly skin color and bug eyes.


----------



## Lux (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> 99 out of 100 people walking around have an extremely flat face


a flat face doesn't mean a recessed maxilla with asians.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jun 9, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Not popular in north India. In my class most kids were vegetarians. some didn't even ate onions for some stupid reason. even I was vegetarian till last year. Until I found out about looksmaxxing.


Here in South India it's very popular. 95% people eat lots of meat - beef being most popular with duck, chicken, lamb etc


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> im telling you its not because of money, its because of looks
> mostly skin color and bug eyes.



Bug eyes are not common at all.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jun 9, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> a flat face doesn't mean a recessed maxilla with asians.


Flat Looking face due to chin and browridge- Chad trait

Flat face with no browridge or chin prominence- trucel trait


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> im telling you its not because of money, its because of looks
> mostly skin color and bug eyes.


Sahil Khan is the only one who doesn't have bug eyes. Because his mother was Chinese.


----------



## maxlooks (Jun 9, 2020)

UltimateAesthetics said:


> Interesting. Why so much self-hate?


Being honest about reality is liberating. You may view it as self-hate, we just talking about our reality, not bringing emotion, just analysing the world.



whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Average North Indians
> View attachment 452506
> 
> 
> ...


KPoop are frauds jfl


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> a flat face doesn't mean a recessed maxilla with asians.


yes in terms of reconstructive surgery, but in terms of attractiveness, does your instinct have different standard to different race? 
like your brain unconsciously goes like. oh he is gook, so his maxilla would be considered recessed mouthbreather in white society but he can have it  

are you fucking joking now or are you retarded?


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> yes in terms of reconstructive surgery, but in terms of attractiveness, does your instinct have different standard to different race?
> like your brain unconsciously goes like. oh he is gook, so his maxilla would be considered recessed mouthbreather in white society but he can have it
> 
> are you fucking joking now or are you retarded?


My Avi has the Best Looking Asian I've Ever Seen. And He's a Hapa.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> yes in terms of reconstructive surgery, but in terms of attractiveness, does your instinct have different standard to different race?
> like your brain unconsciously goes like. oh he is gook, so his maxilla would be considered recessed mouthbreather in white society but he can have it
> 
> are you fucking joking now or are you retarded?


I just said a fact you idiot 😂 what da hell u need man


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Bug eyes are not common at all.


bug eyes are common as fuck from what i've observed. every single indian that came here had it. 
but idk if they are from north or south. i hope you do well but average indians are shitskin no smv. im sorry to say this.


Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I just said a fact you idiot 😂


dude i was not even talking to you the fuck you on


Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> I just said a fact you idiot 😂 what da hell u need man


i was talking to bronze8


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 9, 2020)

Asians have been given a bad hand indeed. The most disgusting things about Asians are their eyes tbh.






shallow set eyes, orbitals and high set brows are literally the most disgusting traits a man can have and they somehow got everyone.

Not to mention they’re the most neotenous of all the races.

And their flat faces make me disgusted.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Asians have been given a bad hand indeed. The most disgusting things about Asians are there eyes tbh.
> 
> View attachment 452522
> 
> ...



i think eyes have some niche market for some weird white girls, but maxilla, midface, jaw are are absolutely hideous, objectively.


----------



## Andros (Jun 9, 2020)

Asians need Jomon genes


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> i think eyes have some niche market for some weird white girls, but maxilla, midface, jaw are are absolutely hideous, objectively.



they usually have alright to good jaws tbh. But their maxillas are comically recessed. Genetics have truly fucked them over, I don’t even know how flat faces got selected for


----------



## Lux (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> Yes in terms of reconstructive surgery


I'm not talking even a little bit about surgery


toolateforme said:


> like your brain unconsciously goes like. oh he is gook, so his maxilla would be considered recessed mouthbreather


Nobody's brain does this unconsciously. 


toolateforme said:


> in terms of attractiveness, does your instinct have different standard to different race?


When it comes to down to how you measure it, yes. Both these maxillas don't come close 90°. One is clearly attractive & well developed while the other is recessed.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> I'm not talking even a little bit about surgery
> 
> Nobody's brain does this unconsciously.
> 
> ...


left one is not poorly developed. it is just her genetical potential. majority of people has side profile like that. especially for girls. its just genetics.


----------



## Lux (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> left one is not poorly developed. it is just her genetic potential.


Guess this is where we disagree.


----------



## UltimateAesthetics (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> already it is orthodoxy in evolutional science that asians are adapted to cold temparature.



Then what about Europeans? Since they adapted to cold temperature as well, where is their flat faces?


----------



## kuroro (Jun 9, 2020)

Andros said:


> View attachment 452529
> 
> 
> Asians need Jomon genes


insane


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 9, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> I'm not talking even a little bit about surgery
> 
> Nobody's brain does this unconsciously.
> 
> ...



Fuuuckkk. So fucking brutal. The fact that you can say she is clearly well developed brings a tear to my eye, how the fuck did Asians even let this happen?









I hope you guys do crack gene editing and turn yourselves into Demi gods. Us Europeans are cucked to hell so we’ll never get it.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> bug eyes are common as fuck from what i've observed. every single indian that came here had it.
> but idk if they are from north or south. i hope you do well but average indians are shitskin no smv. im sorry to say this.
> 
> dude i was not even talking to you the fuck you on
> ...


Bug eyes are found everywhere in India. in fact everywhere in the world. but are just as common as anywhere else or maybe a Lil more. where I lived. No one had that. very few people had that including me. Indians cant cope with bug eyes because the majority and even poorer Indians have great brow ridges and masculine.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Guess this is where we disagree.


have you ever lived in asian country? i lived here for 20 years. guess who is right. we dont eat soft diet at all. mouthbreathing shouldnt happen way frequent than western society.
you already know genetics play massive role in asian side profile.
my analogy can be based on empirical examples but i have too many samples. ive been living here for 20 fucking years.


Aesthetics_III said:


> Fuuuckkk. So fucking brutal. The fact that you can say she is clearly well developed brings a tear to my eye, how the fuck did Asians even let this happen?
> 
> View attachment 452539
> View attachment 452542
> ...


this guy really said left one is well developed         
to compare with the girl on the right this is so fucking brootal holy fucking christ


whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Bug eyes are found everywhere in India. in fact everywhere in the world. but are just as common as anywhere else or maybe a Lil more. where I lived. No one had that. very few people had that including me. Indians cant cope with bug eyes because the majority and even poorer Indians have great brow ridges and masculine.


indians have caucasoid skull type and etc etc, thats good yeah but i think biggest failo is shitskin first of all, and smell, prejudice of hygiene generated by combo of shitskin and being 3rd world country, smell etc


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> this guy really said left one is well developed
> to compare with the girl on the right this is so fucking brootal holy fucking christ



the thing is, she probably is well developed. Its just their genetic cap unfortunately.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> the thing is, she probably is well developed. Its just their genetic cap unfortunately.


she is well developed compared to other gook girls. left one that bronze8 posted is dead ass average asian girl. i shit you not..


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Healthmax.GER (Jun 9, 2020)

SeiGun said:


> or may be because chink going into next evolutional step where iq over looks, until some cuck invaded and fuck everything up who are currently also burning their own country now



Biggest cope, asians are dumb as fuck, all they are good at is memorizing. Maybe in comparison to Americans they do well because they care about academia and get pressure. Asians have no geniuses , their whole economy is build on cheap labour and copying stuff.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

Healthmax.GER said:


> Biggest cope, asians are dumb as fuck, all they are good at is memorizing. Maybe in comparison to Americans they do well because they care about academia and get pressure. Asians have no geniuses , their whole economy is build on cheap labour and copying stuff.


yes. actually compared to europeans asians are not acamedically doing well at all.


----------



## Chadeep (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> yes. actually compared to europeans asians are not acamedically doing well at all.


Really? I thought They Mog all other Races in IQ. According to Some Asians of this Site.


----------



## Lux (Jun 9, 2020)

Healthmax.GER said:


> Biggest cope, asians are dumb as fuck, all they are good at is memorizing. Maybe in comparison to Americans they do well because they care about academia and get pressure. Asians have no geniuses , their whole economy is build on cheap labour and copying stuff.


cope. On the IQ map, Asian countries are the top 6.


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Jun 9, 2020)

Andros said:


> View attachment 452529
> 
> 
> Asians need Jomon genes


Is he playing a kiryu from yakuza games?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> all the general traits (racial traits) of asian race are considered really unattractive in every society. which implies asian's proportions or ratios are far away from human aesthetics designed in our genetics. briefly, asians are objectively, inherently disgusting looking.
> 
> i ain't talking about outliers who have features more looking like good looking white folks. only talking about actual racial traits that average people commonly share.
> 
> ...





I will simple point out not all gooks are the same certain mongoloid phenos van do good for instance the nestoid phenotype is a med version of a chink skull types from what I've seen have less to do with genes are more enviroments of thousands of years. 


By this i mean if you were to put a nigger into a enviroment similar to europoids the skull would develop caucasian feuatres.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 9, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Not popular in north India. In my class most kids were vegetarians. some didn't even ate onions for some stupid reason. even I was vegetarian till last year. Until I found out about looksmaxxing.


Bruh I’m North Indian Punjabi and all we eat is meat.


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 9, 2020)

PCT, no upper eyelid exposure, high-set prominent cheekbones, expanded zygomatic arches, low gonial angle, wide mandibles, broad faces, almost immune to hair loss, youthful skin & slow aging and flat occiputs.

These are gigachad traits that many Asians have tbhtbfh


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> *Cold adaptation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This theory doesnt sound logical. Scandinavians evolved in cold places too but they have well developed forward grown maxillas.


----------



## Effortless (Jun 9, 2020)

maxlooks said:


> Because our feature resemble baby with fetal alcohol syndrome:
> View attachment 452486
> 
> 
> ...



*That's why what we feel attractive:
prominent straight nose
forward maxilla
short philtrum
strong chin and jaw
full lips

I'm asian and have these features for some reason 

Maybe I have some mix ancestors some where *


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jun 9, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> PCT, no upper eyelid exposure, high-set prominent cheekbones, expanded zygomatic arches, low gonial angle, wide mandibles, broad faces, almost immune to hair loss, youthful skin & slow aging and flat occiputs.
> 
> These are gigachad traits that many Asians have tbhtbfh


Asians are not immune to hairloss. Alot of them have mpb on average is just less severe.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 9, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Bruh I’m North Indian Punjabi and all we eat is meat.



Its like saying. Bruh I'm Indian and I drive a lambo. while the rest of the country doesnt even earn 3$ a day.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

Welcome back : peepohappy:


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jun 9, 2020)

Asia was born as white incels playground, in Europe im almost invisibile (i have some luck sometines i admit) while in Asia I'm fucking Chad, even in countries like Japan i get approached and i receive a lot of IOIs and Tinder matches.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Asia was born as white incels playground, in Europe im almost invisibile (i have some luck sometines i admit) while in Asia I'm fucking Chad, even in countries like Japan i get approached and i receive a lot of IOIs and Tinder matches.


its honestly so over


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Asia was born as white incels playground, in Europe im almost invisibile (i have some luck sometines i admit) while in Asia I'm fucking Chad, even in countries like Japan i get approached and i receive a lot of IOIs and Tinder matches.


Chad


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Jun 9, 2020)

Don’t forget shorter height and dick size


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Chad


Im at best a normie, im balld too


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Im at best a normie, im balld too


How many likes per day you got in Japan and korea?


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 9, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Its like saying. Bruh I'm Indian and I drive a lambo. while the rest of the country doesnt even earn 3$ a day.


Tbf, most of Punjab are Sikhs, we all drink alcohol and eat meat. It’s the Hindus that are mostly veggie.


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> How many likes per day you got in Japan and korea?


I got like 50 first day in Tokyo, funny thing is that i matched with decent western women too.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> all the general traits (racial traits) of asian race are considered really unattractive in every society. which implies asian's proportions or ratios are far away from human aesthetics designed in our genetics. briefly, asians are objectively, inherently disgusting looking.
> 
> i ain't talking about outliers who have features more looking like good looking white folks. only talking about actual racial traits that average people commonly share.
> 
> ...


white people live in seasonal cold weather too but why dont they look like a wierd pie faced asian

plus asians low smv is partly due to programming of women by the media. they still have some kind of jawline to chew raw meat apparently


Bewusst said:


> PCT, no upper eyelid exposure, high-set prominent cheekbones, expanded zygomatic arches, low gonial angle, wide mandibles, broad faces, almost immune to hair loss, youthful skin & slow aging and flat occiputs.
> 
> These are gigachad traits that many Asians have tbhtbfh


----------



## Bui (Jun 9, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> PCT, no upper eyelid exposure, high-set prominent cheekbones, expanded zygomatic arches, low gonial angle, wide mandibles, broad faces, almost immune to hair loss, youthful skin & slow aging and flat occiputs.
> 
> These are gigachad traits that many Asians have tbhtbfh



that is facts my guy


----------



## 6’1Chink (Jun 9, 2020)

Sounds like ur an lil Bitch who blames ur race for ur inceldom

Stop Bitchin on this site, get surgery asend


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jun 9, 2020)

There is a small minority of full Asians (<0.5%) that have forward grown antefaces, but I get the point. Average asian maxilla is so recessed that LeFort III is absolutely justified.





Pic _related_: comparison between an ugly noodlewhore and her white boyfriend.


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Jun 9, 2020)

racist


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

6’1Chink said:


> Sounds like ur an lil Bitch who blames ur race for ur inceldom
> 
> Stop Bitchin on this site, get surgery asend


 i am no near incel babe


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 9, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> There is a small minority of full Asians (<0.5%) that have forward grown antefaces, but I get the point. Average asian maxilla is so recessed that LeFort III is absolutely justified.
> 
> View attachment 453024
> 
> Pic _related_: comparison between an ugly noodlewhore and her white boyfriend.


anyone have any pics of asians with lefort 3s? im having a hard time understanding how it would look with their pheno


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jun 9, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> There is a small minority of full Asians (<0.5%) that have forward grown antefaces, but I get the point. Average asian maxilla is so recessed that LeFort III is absolutely justified.
> 
> View attachment 453024
> 
> Pic _related_: comparison between an ugly noodlewhore and her white boyfriend.


The guy is 100% italian i can recognize the typical italian face from miles away


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jun 9, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> anyone have any pics of asians with lefort 3s? im having a hard time understanding how it would look with their pheno



Most Asians aren't blackpilled about their looks and maxillofacial surgeries so it is very rare for them to get surgery, even if they really need it.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 9, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Most Asians aren't blackpilled about their looks and maxillofacial surgeries so it is very rare for them to get surgery, even if they really need it.


koreans? going out on a limb here


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 9, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> koreans? going out on a limb here


koreanss are not really that much informed about maxilla. they think it is nose.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 9, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Tbf, most of Punjab are Sikhs, we all drink alcohol and eat meat. It’s the Hindus that are mostly veggie.



if you include states like Haryana, Delhi, and Himachal in Punjab then no. The majority of the people are vegetarians. majority of Sikhs and Hindus are vegetarian.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jun 9, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> koreans? going out on a limb here



Korean surgeons are dumb. They do bluepilled bullshit like shaving bone off. I claim that most of us Asians need MORE forward growth in the maxilla and the mandible, and shaving the bone structure like they do in Korea would be madness. 






Her face in the after is still flat as fuck. She would benefit from LeFort III.

Compare that to Obwegeser's maxillofacial surgery result.








Western maxfac surgeons are more blackpilled about bone structure and do better at their jobs than Korean surgeons.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 9, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> if you include states like Haryana, Delhi, and Himachal in Punjab then no. The majority of the people are vegetarians. majority of Sikhs and Hindus are vegetarian.
> 
> View attachment 453094


Even non-Hindus In India culturally don’t eat beef; it’s mainly chicken, goat/lamb and fish.

In Punjabi regions where there’s loads of Sikhs, meat is extremely common, I’ve seen it with my own eyes so there’s no point in arguing this with you. A lot of Hindus in Punjab too which obviously skews the official numbers.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 9, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Even non-Hindus In India culturally don’t eat beef; it’s mainly chicken, goat/lamb and fish.
> 
> In Punjabi regions where there’s loads of Sikhs, meat is extremely common, I’ve seen it with my own eyes so there’s no point in arguing this with you. A lot of Hindus in Punjab too which obviously skews the official numbers.



I am from Haryana, and here almost no one eats meat, not even eggs, Only Muslim immigrants from other states open butcher shops and eat them, its only recently (last 10 years) that modern-day Hindu youth have started eating meat. but that too only chicken. goats and beef not at all.


----------



## maxlooks (Jun 9, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> Korean surgeons are dumb. They do bluepilled bullshit like shaving bone off. I claim that most of us Asians need MORE forward growth in the maxilla and the mandible, and shaving the bone structure like they do in Korea would be madness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Korean doctor did the right thing. If he advance the jaw, the midface will look even more recess. He pushed back her jaw, so top to bottom are flat but no illusion that makes the midface look more recess than it is.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jun 9, 2020)

maxlooks said:


> Actually Korean doctor did the right thing. If he advance the jaw, the midface will look even more recess. He pushed back her jaw, so top to bottom are flat but no illusion that makes the midface look more recess than it is.


I mean not LeFort I, but LeFort III that brings the whole midface forward. Obwegeser did a LeFort III on the girl that in the before would be considered normal by normies. If the Asian woman in my previous post had learned looks theory she would have got a LeFort III because she obviously has a textbook case of pancake midface.










Asian surgeons like to turn Asian guys with masculine structures into effeminate betas. The idea that not only are Korean men paying to be destroyed like this but that this qualifies as such a "good example" that it deserves to be featured in a Korean surgeon's portfolio makes it even more absurd.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> I mean not LeFort I, but LeFort III that brings the whole midface forward. Obwegeser did a LeFort III on the girl that in the before would be considered normal by normies. If the Asian woman in my previous post had learned looks theory she would have got a LeFort III because she obviously has a textbook case of pancake midface.
> 
> 
> View attachment 453157
> ...





Wtf happened to that poor dude


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Wtf happened to that poor dude



He had V-line surgery to shave his mandible and his cheekbones. Not even sure why, I guess to look more like a Korean anime character. He looked better before.


----------



## improover (Jun 9, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> Over for coping gooks
> @improover


you're coping, asian smv has never been so high, you just have to kpopmax


whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> this
> View attachment 452497
> vs
> 
> ...


tinder tests would reveal that the one below has more matches


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jun 9, 2020)

improover said:


> you're coping, asian smv has never been so high, you just have to kpopmax
> 
> tinder tests would reveal that the one below has more matches



The asian guy would look better with facial hair, so he has more potential to looksmax.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

Asian Pride World Wide


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 9, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> I mean not LeFort I, but LeFort III that brings the whole midface forward. Obwegeser did a LeFort III on the girl that in the before would be considered normal by normies. If the Asian woman in my previous post had learned looks theory she would have got a LeFort III because she obviously has a textbook case of pancake midface.
> 
> 
> View attachment 453157
> ...


joseon moment


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jun 9, 2020)

Asian girls are hot but very clingy , Latina like


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jun 9, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> this
> View attachment 452497
> vs
> 
> ...


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>any curry mogging this guy smv in western countries






whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> Indians are not attractive not because of genetic reasons. average Indians earn 3dollar a day. while Asians earn far more. and even eat chicken and other meat. which average Indian doesn't eat.


Most of asia is just as poor as india too. Indians also eat similar amounts of protein, not that much less. Stop coping for them.


----------



## maxlooks (Jun 9, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> I mean not LeFort I, but LeFort III that brings the whole midface forward. Obwegeser did a LeFort III on the girl that in the before would be considered normal by normies. If the Asian woman in my previous post had learned looks theory she would have got a LeFort III because she obviously has a textbook case of pancake midface.
> 
> 
> View attachment 453157
> ...


If the Asian girl get the le fort 3, she need to move her forehead forward and decompress her orbitals (to make it deep set) jfl else it will look weird.
The guy got his lower 3rd smaller to become full prettyboy (alread highset eyebrow) so it still works fine I guess? But he does look effeminated though


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> im in quite good mental state these days. i coped quite well.
> 
> shut the fuck up coping gook.
> 
> ...


mirin wish i lived in korea are surgeries cheaper/better there ?


----------



## improover (Jun 9, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> The asian guy would look better with facial hair, so he has more potential to looksmax.


Not true, it would ruin his kpop look


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> if you were to put a nigger into a enviroment similar to europoids the skull would develop caucasian feuatres.


How so?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> How so?





Good example would be the nestoids despite them having no European genes on average by anthropologists they are classified as meds in skull structure facially that same with the jomonese


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 9, 2020)

54UD4D3 said:


> Mongoloids are youngest race in world on evolution scale. That's why they look extremely youthful not aging so badly unlike other races and that's why obese Western pedos who watch anime are attracted to 20 year old Japanese women and go on to marry 18 year old 4'11 Filipino women.


Low IQ


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Low IQ





Chinks in general are gene trash i cant belive I couldn't see it before


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> nestoids despite them having no European genes on average by anthropologists they are classified as meds in skull structure facially that same with the jomonese


Examples?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Examples?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 453481


Are meds related to Indians?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Are meds related to Indians?





No but sand niggers some what are more specefically neolethic Iranian most curries are like neolethic Iranian mixed in with 7 percent steppe the rest is abo.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> sand niggers


Arabs?

Some people say Arabians are white.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Arabs?
> 
> Some people say Arabians are white.





Yes.








Some what like i said neolethic iranian thank god too it's cause of the blessing of the sand nigger we don't look like aborginals have you seen abos their not good


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Chinks in general are gene trash i cant belive I couldn't see it before


No shit 

but he said “because they are the most recently evolved race they look the youngest” where the fuck is the logic in that?

what about those Native Americans who crossed over from Asia to the Americas?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> No shit
> 
> but he said “because they are the most recently evolved race they look the youngest” where the fuck is the logic in that?
> 
> what about those Native Americans who crossed over from Asia to the Americas?





Do they count as proper chink at this point ? their like ANE shifted hence why they don't look like they have been spawn shot on average


----------



## mitodrake (Jun 9, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> im sorry for fellow gooks but when you go blackpilled you cant go back, all the evidences point that we are fucking subhuman.



Asian girls are hot as fuck. Also some male kpop idols... hmm they slay


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

mitodrake said:


> Asian girls are hot as fuck. Also some male kpop idols... hmm they slay





What are you on asian foids look disgusting on average yuck


----------



## mitodrake (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> What are you on asian foids look disgusting on average yuck



Top asian females are almost close to white ones


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

mitodrake said:


> Top asian females are almost close to white ones





Hmmmmmm will have to disagree


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Hmmmmmm will have to disagree


 what's her ethnicity?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

inceletto said:


> what's her ethnicity?





Some form of indo european passes in tadjik all the way up to turkey ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Some form of indo european passes in tadjik all the way up to turkey ngl


would wed,bed and breed ngl but no girl like this for my ugly face


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 9, 2020)

mongol empire was very respectable. asians are trad as fk but globalization has ruined their tyrany tbh. if u compare any race to caucasian, its basically over . but why are Caucasoid bones so aesthetic?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jun 9, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>any curry mogging this guy smv in western countries
> View attachment 453273
> 
> 
> Most of asia is just as poor as india too. Indians also eat similar amounts of protein, not that much less. Stop coping for them.




No gook that exists on earth mogs any of these no-name 100% curries


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

Asians are white but upgraded


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Asians are white but upgraded




Do not waste your precious genes on those chinks


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Do not waste your precious genes on those chinks


I’m not white, I’m Balkan (North African)


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I’m not white, I’m Balkan (North African)




North africans and Balkans are white in my book


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> North africans and Balkans are white in my book


No bro I’m dark and swarthy, my friends parents kicked me out of the house for not being white


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> North africans and Balkans are white in my book










masterrace


----------



## reptiles (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> No bro I’m dark and swarthy, my friends parents kicked me out of the house for not being white





North Africa isn't but the Balkans are white ngl


inceletto said:


> View attachment 453705
> View attachment 453706
> 
> masterrace





That's cherry picked europeans in general have very good bone structure


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

reptiles said:


> North Africa isn't but the Balkans are white ngl


Thank god im a based jew 


inceletto said:


> View attachment 453705
> View attachment 453706
> 
> masterrace


Those are russians, not Balkan.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Thank god im a based jew
> 
> Those are russians, not Balkan.


they are slavic,plus they have weak bone structure compared to nordic master race


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

inceletto said:


> they are slavic,plus they have weak bone structure compared to nordic master race


They are specifically russian, those photos circulate on the RuNet a lot


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> They are specifically russian, those photos circulate on the RuNet a lot







look balkan countries,not exactly different


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

inceletto said:


> look balkan countries,not exactly different


Uhh...okay? I wasn’t arguing about anything here


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Uhh...okay? I wasn’t arguing about anything here


i'm not arguing just showed


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 9, 2020)

inceletto said:


> i'm not arguing just showed


Based.......(based on what though?????? 🤔 hmmmmm)


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 9, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Based.......(based on what though?????? 🤔 hmmmmm)







this i think


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Jun 9, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Asians whiteskinmog Indians
> 
> View attachment 452499
> 
> ...



The Indian here mogs the fuck out of the Asian, wtf are you guys talking about. Skin lightening is also easy nowadays.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jun 9, 2020)

@whatamIdoinwithmylyf Fighting for the second last place like a true warrior.


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Jun 9, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> And their flat faces make me disgusted.



You have mental problems lol.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 9, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> @whatamIdoinwithmylyf Fighting for the second last place like a true warrior.



I am not fighting for anybody. I am of no one's side. I just said that Asian men are worst. because they don't look, men. I mean they can't even grow beards and muscles. I am 6feet5 and with beard and muscles, I can K.O mog the entire Asian race. Even australoid men are manlier than Asians. 
Asians are the worst in men's and blacks are the worst in women. 
according to me, if you can't grow a proper fucking beard, you just aren't man enough. If you fucking can't lift a barbell, you aren't man enough.


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Jun 9, 2020)

E Asian actually have more muscles than Indian


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jun 9, 2020)

Healthmax.GER said:


> Biggest cope, asians are dumb as fuck, all they are good at is memorizing. Maybe in comparison to Americans they do well because they care about academia and get pressure. Asians have no geniuses , their whole economy is build on cheap labour and copying stuff.


this is retarded and makes literally no sense
east asian iq is higher on average than any other


curryslayerordeath said:


> No gook that exists on earth mogs any of these no-name 100% curries
> View attachment 453637
> View attachment 453638
> View attachment 453640
> ...


most aren't gl
lol at salludon


whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I am not fighting for anybody. I am of no one's side. I just said that Asian men are worst. because they don't look, men. I mean they can't even grow beards and muscles. I am 6feet5 and with beard and muscles, I can K.O mog the entire Asian race. Even australoid men are manlier than Asians.
> Asians are the worst in men's and blacks are the worst in women.
> according to me, if you can't grow a proper fucking beard, you just aren't man enough. If you fucking can't lift a barbell, you aren't man enough.


East asians have more fast twitch muscle fibres (like blacks) than whites do on average. Beardfrauding looks ugly.
Australoid men actually masculinity mog most races honestly


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jun 10, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> The Indian here mogs the fuck out of the Asian, wtf are you guys talking about. Skin lightening is also easy nowadays.


How can I lighten my skin?


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Jun 10, 2020)

maxlooks said:


> If the Asian girl get the le fort 3, she need to move her forehead forward and decompress her orbitals (to make it deep set) jfl else it will look weird.
> The guy got his lower 3rd smaller to become full prettyboy (alread highset eyebrow) so it still works fine I guess? But he does look effeminated though



The guy became uglier. I asked my cousin, who's more attractive? She said, "He's an idiot", "He looked much better before. Why would he do this to himself?". I was not surprised with the answer. And she said that Francisco Lachowski was the best looking man alive if that matters.


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Jun 10, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> How can I lighten my skin?



Healthline had an article on melanin reduction, its not loading for me on my web browser for some reason, it might work for you.

Otherwise a vitamin c, ferulic acid (important with vitamin c for absorption) and vit e skin serum caused lightening along with collagen increase and possibly elastin.









The Hunt for Natural Skin Whitening Agents


Skin whitening products are commercially available for cosmetic purposes in order to obtain a lighter skin appearance. They are also utilized for clinical treatment of pigmentary disorders such as melasma or postinflammatory hyperpigmentation. Whitening ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













Reduction in the appearance of facial hyperpigmentation after use of moisturizers with a combination of topical niacinamide and N-acetyl glucosamine: results of a randomized, double-blind, vehicle-controlled trial - PubMed


A formulation containing the combination of niacinamide + NAG reduced the appearance of irregular pigmentation including hypermelaninization, providing an effect beyond that achieved with SPF 15 sunscreen.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













Kojic Acid: Side Effects and Benefits







www.healthline.com





Also aloe vera and green tea extract iirc.


----------



## maxlooks (Jun 10, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> The guy became uglier. I asked my cousin, who's more attractive? She said, "He's an idiot", "He looked much better before. Why would he do this to himself?". I was not surprised with the answer. And she said that Francisco Lachowski was the best looking man alive if that matters.


Thinking again, I think the Asian girl don't need the orbital decompression, just the forehead needs to be moved forward.
He does look effeminate but with the right fakeup and hairstyle, he can go kpopmaxx. Don't trust what girls say only what they do.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 10, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> You have mental problems lol.



keep crying for their pancake faces




KostyaRin said:


> this is retarded and makes literally no sense
> east asian iq is higher on average than any other



he’s saying that Asians are, in general, less inventive than other races, despite their high IQ.



KostyaRin said:


> Beardfrauding looks ugly.



Cope.




KostyaRin said:


> Australoid men actually masculinity mog most races honestly



jfl aboriginal women mog most men of other races


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> what's her ethnicity?



Name?


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

Slayerino said:


> Name?








Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com




great fapping material ngl


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 10, 2020)

Fuck, I only just noticed that it’s you @toolateforme 

How have you been? You haven’t been active for months


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Jun 10, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> he’s saying that Asians are, in general, less inventive than other races, despite their high IQ.
> 
> Cope.
> 
> jfl aboriginal women mog most men of other races


It's funny since the entire world uses east asian products and technology. ancient ones are relevant too
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Great_Inventions for 4

It's not a cope, beards just hide shitty bones.

Aboriginal women do have more developed brow ridges than most men of other races tbh


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 10, 2020)

KostyaRin said:


> It's funny since the entire world uses east asian products and technology. ancient ones are relevant too
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Great_Inventions for 4
> 
> It's not a cope, beards just hide shitty bones.
> ...



jfl I never said Asians haven’t invented anything period. But they’ve invented less in comparison to Europe.










Jfl at this cope. So what if it hides shitty bones? If it makes you better looking it’s not cope. Also


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 10, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> Fuck, I only just noticed that it’s you @toolateforme
> 
> How have you been? You haven’t been active for months


hey yeah long time no see, its good to see you again and pleasure that you remember me 

i fucked some girls and it stablized my mental health but my manlettism and gookism still fucks my mind from time to time.
once i was with three 6'2 white folks and i could know they would never take me so serious. brutal.

and i took molly recently, it felt so good.


----------



## Usum (Jun 10, 2020)

Darwin was stupid.
Almost everything you were taught in school was wrong.
Except basic shit for slaves to do a proper work where really not much is needed.


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 10, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> hey yeah long time no see, its good to see you again and pleasure that you remember me
> 
> i fucked some girls and it stablized my mental health but my manlettism and gookism still fucks my mind from time to time.
> once i was with three 6'2 white folks and i could know they would never take me so serious. brutal.
> ...


I knew it lol. 
Meanwhile, white normies on here rot at home all day long. 

As I already mentioned here once, self-perception matters more than external perception and if YOU are not at peace with how you look or who you are, you won't be able to be happy, regardless of how many women you bang or how much validation you get.


----------



## toolateforme (Jun 10, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> I knew it lol.
> Meanwhile, white normies on here rot at home all day long.
> 
> As I already mentioned here once, self-perception matters more than external perception and if YOU are not at peace with how you look or who you are, you won't be able to be happy, regardless of how many women you bang or how much validation you get.


life's so complicated once i believed the only thing matters was objective standards but as you mentioned internal perception matters a lot


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

toolateforme said:


> all the general traits (racial traits) of asian race are considered really unattractive in every society. which implies asian's proportions or ratios are far away from human aesthetics designed in our genetics. briefly, asians are objectively, inherently disgusting looking.
> 
> i ain't talking about outliers who have features more looking like good looking white folks. only talking about actual racial traits that average people commonly share.
> 
> ...





I'm astounded by the coping curries on this fucking thread shitting on gooks when there in the same spot ethnic means ethnic if your a non central asian non north African non middle eastern ethnic it is better you don't reproduce at this point or at the very least wait till gene editing comes out


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I'm astounded by the coping curries on this fucking thread shitting on gooks when there in the same spot ethnic means ethnic if your a non central asian non north African non middle eastern ethnic it is better you don't reproduce at this point or at the very least wait till gene editing comes out


Do i look asian


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Do i look asian





No


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> No


Jfl @higgabigga says i look like asian Pitt Jfl @ his Cope


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Jfl @higgabigga says i look like asian Pitt Jfl @ his Cope





It is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

bro i'm happy to be a sandnigger you should accept your destiny too @reptiles


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> bro i'm happy to be a sandnigger you should accept your destiny too @reptiles





Why would I accept it? I perfer white we all do on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It is what it is


Why do you research so much about phenotypes and that kinda thing doe is it just a hobby or something?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Why do you research so much about phenotypes and that kinda thing doe is it just a hobby or something?





It's a reilgious conviction at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It's a reilgious conviction at this point.


Jfl


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Jfl





It's all that matters at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Why would I accept it? I perfer white we all do on this forum


fuck whites ngl they made beauty standarts upon their rules


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> fuck whites ngl they made beauty standarts upon their rules


Is abo ideal now?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It's all that matters at this point.


Trying to breed a caucasian?


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Is abo ideal now?


not abo but asia to europe passing phenos as good as whites


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Trying to breed a caucasian?





I am but I feel like doing so would damage the gene line the thing is the kids shouldn't look too super giga deathnic but their is the slight chance of sand nigger at this point i want gene editing.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> not abo but asia to europe passing phenos as good as whites






This is ideal


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> not abo but asia to europe passing phenos as good as whites





Abo makes chinks look like Nordic aryans no lmao


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 455398
> This is ideal


your mom is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I am but I feel like doing so would damage the gene line the thing is the kids shouldn't look too super giga deathnic but their is the slight chance of sand nigger at this point i want gene editing.


Ngl i want Gene editing aswell so i can create a Pitt son but problem is if everyone can look like they want looks halo Will fade


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Abo makes chinks look like Nordic aryans no lmao


show example its impossible


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> your mom is ideal


She’s very good bones ngl kinda reminds me of female Cruise


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> show example its impossible


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> She’s very good bones ngl kinda reminds me of female Cruise







over for yo mama


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> She’s very good bones ngl kinda reminds me of female Cruise


so she's dwarf ?


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 455399


it is ridicilous jfl@u believe its nordic bone structure


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Ngl i want Gene editing aswell so i can create a Pitt son but problem is if everyone can look like they want looks halo Will fade





Who doesn't


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> View attachment 455400
> 
> over for yo mama


She actually looks like a better version of that Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> so she's dwarf ?


Yes lol like 160cm but dads 196 so it balances out


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> View attachment 455400
> 
> over for yo mama


what a roasty


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> it is ridicilous jfl@u believe its nordic bone structure





What?


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> What?


is it nordic fag


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> She actually looks like a better version of that Jfl


i believe so


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> i believe so


Cruise Mom + Pitt dad = Tom Pitt


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

inceletto said:


> is it nordic fag





No waht I said is gooks look like Nordic euros compared to those genetic abominations.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cruise Mom + Pitt dad = Tom Pitt
> View attachment 455414
> View attachment 455415


You look like a chink compared to both pitt and cruise 










(Komi girl)+



(Brad Pitt)= Arvid


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> You look like a chink compared to both pitt and cruise
> View attachment 455421
> View attachment 455423
> 
> ...


Cherry picked picks and just Brad Pitt = Arvid


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cherry picked picks and just Brad Pitt = Arvid


Nigga u literally look like a half asian pitt jfl why so mad, its the truth







One is clearly more asiatic compared to the other


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Nigga u literally look like a half asian pitt jfl why so mad, its the truth
> View attachment 455435
> View attachment 455436
> 
> One is clearly more asiatic compared to the other






Just looks like hes turning his head and doing a different expression


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 10, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 455437
> Just looks like hes turning his head and doing a different expression


You cherrypicked the most asiatic pic of pitt. 
Also btw pitt himself is quite asian looking, I will admit. He doesn't look like a proper Europeoid.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 10, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> You cherrypicked the most asiatic pic of pitt.
> Also btw pitt himself is quite asian looking, I will admit. He doesn't look like a proper Europeoid.


Its just the first pic of something When i search Brad Pitt Young i had it on m phone


----------



## reptiles (Jun 10, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> Nigga u literally look like a half asian pitt jfl why so mad, its the truth
> View attachment 455435
> View attachment 455436
> 
> One is clearly more asiatic compared to the other





As if monolid is a exclusive chink feuatre that is simple an adaptation to the cold nothing more.


higgabigga said:


> Nigga u literally look like a half asian pitt jfl why so mad, its the truth
> View attachment 455435
> View attachment 455436
> 
> One is clearly more asiatic compared to the other





As if monolid is a exclusive chink feuatre that is simple an adaptation to the cold nothing more.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 10, 2020)

isn't monolid good for hooded eyes and half chink half arap is a good pheno


----------



## maxlooks (Jun 10, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I'm astounded by the coping curries on this fucking thread shitting on gooks when there in the same spot ethnic means ethnic if your a non central asian non north African non middle eastern ethnic it is better you don't reproduce at this point or at the very least wait till gene editing comes out


The urge to procreate is strong man. I think breed 1 child is ok. 2 person reduce to 1.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 11, 2020)

inceletto said:


> View attachment 453705
> View attachment 453706
> 
> masterrace





whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I am not fighting for anybody. I am of no one's side. I just said that Asian men are worst. because they don't look, men. I mean they can't even grow beards and muscles. I am 6feet5 and with beard and muscles, I can K.O mog the entire Asian race. Even australoid men are manlier than Asians.
> Asians are the worst in men's and blacks are the worst in women.
> according to me, if you can't grow a proper fucking beard, you just aren't man enough. If you fucking can't lift a barbell, you aren't man enough.


true you guys are part australioid

indian = mediterranean + australoid and some asian


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 11, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> true you guys are part australioid
> 
> indian = mediterranean + australoid and some asian


i'm not indian cocksucker


----------



## Gunna (Jun 11, 2020)

I learned from this thread that this is pitt


----------



## reptiles (Jun 11, 2020)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> true you guys are part australioid
> 
> indian = mediterranean + australoid and some asian





Wrong and wrong.


I just am trying to put the pieces together on this 1.


From what I know Indians are distantly realted to the onge but that component split off for like a very long time ago enough to have its own distinction the best representative though is the pulliyar types their not austroloid their quite distinct despite similar skin tone.

That for most curries is pretty high the component is like 30 percent. There is also this other component which I highly doubt is a austroloid but it is found in the North Western region of India this region was known for western eurasian links so I'm guessing it could be some form of a old caucasoid this component is also quite low though at 10 percent.

The majority of the genes for the lower castes is neolethic farmer genes at 47.5 percent on average.

The most interesting thing is the sinthasta genes and the amount varies on caste the high castes get like 23 to 45 percent.

So no indians arent part austrloid they branched out into their own distinct category and we aren't med either we are however sand bigger and perhaps if your high caste sinthasta mutts


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Jun 11, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> PCT, no upper eyelid exposure, high-set prominent cheekbones, expanded zygomatic arches, low gonial angle, wide mandibles, broad faces, almost immune to hair loss, youthful skin & slow aging and flat occiputs.
> 
> These are gigachad traits that many Asians have tbhtbfh


 They also have high-set eye brows/non-existent brow ridges, and the flattest faces that you've ever seen lol.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 11, 2020)

Agreed, noodlefoids are objectively ugly but I still love them.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jun 12, 2020)

whatamIdoinwithmylyf said:


> I am not fighting for anybody. I am of no one's side. I just said that Asian men are worst. because they don't look, men. I mean they can't even grow beards and muscles. I am 6feet5 and with beard and muscles, I can K.O mog the entire Asian race. Even australoid men are manlier than Asians.
> Asians are the worst in men's and blacks are the worst in women.
> according to me, if you can't grow a proper fucking beard, you just aren't man enough. If you fucking can't lift a barbell, you aren't man enough.


You make this pretty personal for some reason. Did Asians bully you in school?


----------



## Limbo (Jun 12, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> No gook that exists on earth mogs any of these no-name 100% curries
> View attachment 453637
> View attachment 453638
> View attachment 453640
> ...



If by gook you mean all mongoloid phenotypes ur gonna get mogged


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jul 3, 2020)

Brutal


----------

